# Do you glue in your pin nock adapters?



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

So im setting up a new set of target arrows and i am trying out pin nocks for the first time. Do you glue in the adapters or just push them in? I know that i have had arrows in the past that the uni bushings were not glued in and iv had some that were so what do you do? Would you take the bulldog nock collars off or leave them on with the pin nock adapters? Thanks for the help


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

The pin nock adapters will fit different from arrrow to arrow. Do not glue them in as you will be replacing a few down the road as they get hit by other arrows. Simple solution to this is use some saran wrap and snug them in. They will not come out at the shot and when the time comes you will be able to pull them out with a pair of pliers to replace the damaged adapter. So far as the collars, I do not have those with the x ringers so someone else will have to chime in on that one. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

I shoo maxima 3d selects with pin nocks and I did not glue them in. With the bulldog collars they fit tight enough and I have yet to have one come out. Even after being hit. Nockes have been busted but none of the nock adapters have come out.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't glue in pin bushings. They fit fairly snug in my CXLs. As for the collars, that's up to you whether you want them or not. I use them and the pin bushing still are snug. For X-Ringers I used plastic wrap. My Harvest Time HT-3s came with pin bushings installed and they are super tight.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I glue mine in with hot melt. I did this before hearing about the saran wrap/ plastic bag method, however I feel more confident with the glue plus I can pack a lighter with me to get damaged pin nocks out, plus I carry a half dozen or more with me on the range so I have spares as well. Never had that many pin nocks damaged on the course I think most I've had on range was two.


----------



## IBEX 2 (Jul 22, 2011)

I got the bulldogs and pin nok bushings,None glued in and love em!!! Easy to change like someone else said but nice and snug!!


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Nope, I use a plastic grocery bag. Put it over end of shaft, push pin nock adapter in and trim plastic with knife.


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks for all the help


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I glue mine with hotmelt.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

No glue here. Just use the plastic bag and trim excess. Works like a champ!


----------

